# Feedback on my new website



## stevewalton (Dec 30, 2006)

I would be grateful of any feedback you could give me on my new website.  Please leave any comments you have on the images on my site.
Thanks,
            Steve.

www.waltonimages.com


----------



## simonkit (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi,

had a quick look at your website - image wise I've really only looked at your landscapes as that's my main interest

You have some nice shots, the sunsets are excellent - just a bit of a "heads up", one or two of the landscape shots need their horizons straightening

On the website design I personally find the homepage perhaps a little "messy" with the "random images" & "latest additions" sections. I wonder if perhaps 2 or 3 main images linking directly to the galleries would be neater

Just a few of my thoughts anyway, I'm not an expert so please ignore them if you don't agree

look forward to seeing more of your landscapes in the future

simon


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 31, 2006)

i like the ps effects you did with the first 'moon' shot.

seems cluttered, but it's not too bad


----------



## ted_smith (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't rate coppermine. I tried it myself for a website or two (not photography related) and I found the layout not that easy on the eye or to navigate, especially for non-IT type folk. 

I recommend Gallery2. It's free (like Coppermine) but better. 

Nice shots though.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2007)

You have some first-class images, however if I might suggest, it wouldn't hurt to scale them down a little, say 800x600 @ 75 dpi.  A lot of the world is still on dial-up and 700-900 Kb files are a little much for many people.  Ideally files should be <100 Kb, and 50-75 Kb is ideal.


----------

